

Hacker Typer: How To Look Insanely Busy In A Coffee Shop (2011) - erickhill
http://hackertyper.net/

======
stbullard
Can we get a (2011) appended, please?

Sources:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2480946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2480946)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2485159](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2485159)

[http://whois.domaintools.com/hackertyper.net](http://whois.domaintools.com/hackertyper.net)

------
adamnemecek
OT but this is the first time I've seen the ternary operator used with only
one operand. Apparently, it's only valid in GNU C though.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%3F:#C](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%3F:#C)

~~~
conradev
I've seen it used a lot in Objective-C for default values:

    
    
        NSNumber *value = dict[@"key"] ?: @1;

~~~
cpeterso
?: is the "Elvis" operator.

~~~
adamnemecek
That's pretty a hilarious name for it. Is this from the Groovy community?

------
ja27
I once wrote a quick Java program that recorded our project's build output
(about 5 minute's worth at the time) and captured the time between each line
of the output. Then it could play back the build output at the same pace. I
could run that in a loop in a shell window and I could nap for an hour while
it looked like I was waiting on a build to finish.

We joked about having a screensaver that looked like code being written and
played realistic keystroke sounds like you were typing.

~~~
rcfox
Why not just write a script to continuously run the build?

~~~
phaer
Because that would need more energy, maybe.

------
w1ntermute
The code comes from the Linux kernel: [http://lxr.free-
electrons.com/source/kernel/groups.c](http://lxr.free-
electrons.com/source/kernel/groups.c)

------
granttimmerman
Tip: Hit Cap Lock 3x (Then hit Alt 3x)

------
cantcatch22
This has been posted so many times, very old

------
cpeterso
I remember readying an magazine article (K-Power?) about the 1983 TV series
"Whiz Kids". They used a similar typing simulation to make the hacker kids
appear to be perfect speed typists. The magazine even include a BASIC program
so you could run it on your home computer, too. :)

The Associated Press review of the show said: "Whiz Kids does not make a
whimper on the sex-and-violence scale, yet it may be more dangerous to
children than anything on television this season. Our adolescent heroes – sort
of Hardy Boys high on silicon chips – engage, willy-nilly, in assorted illegal
activities: computer tampering, driving without licenses and grave-robbing."

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiz_Kids_%28TV_series%29](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Whiz_Kids_%28TV_series%29)

------
cookrn
Original post:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2480946](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2480946)
Another:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3997664](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3997664)

------
spectre256
The file you appear to type is groups.c from the linux kernel:
[https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/dc0755cdb16cb129c4054...](https://github.com/torvalds/linux/blob/dc0755cdb16cb129c4054c85d62bce83a18bcbcf/kernel/groups.c)

------
brianwillis
Be warned: if you type like this:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sffBHGpIRZE](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sffBHGpIRZE)

...people will know that you're faking it.

~~~
Houshalter
Only if you make the " _bing_ " noise though. Don't be so obvious.

------
eponymous
This is hilarious! I wish I could really write code that fast.

Most of my actual coding is head-scratching and browsing documentation.

------
haydenjameslee
First day of freshmen programming class our professor made everybody go on
this site when students came in late... One kid literally walked in, turned
around, walked out and dropped the class.

------
chmike
It's not hilarous on an iPad 1. Nothing happens beside the prompt blink. How
could I look insanely busy with that in a coffee shop ? ;)

~~~
alelefant
Can't look busy on my phone either.

~~~
chmike
I guess we are supposed to bring our desktop computer in the coffee shop ;)
it's for laptop users, but this is so oldish. Who is still doing that ?

------
chewxy
The best part IMO is that backspace functions like backspace.

------
alexvr
I cracked up when I tried this. Not sure why

------
zoom
Ahhhh, so this is how Win8 was written.

------
adam419
This is hilarious! Great work

------
cylinder
Clever and satirical. Nice.

------
shire
This is very funny to me I started cracking up right away nice.

------
pokpokpok
this hardly belongs on the front page of hn.

------
peferron
Genius!

